# Back Sores



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Somebody give me some hope here. These spots appeared on her back right on the tips of the "hump" corners. I'm hoping it's a scraping injury and not bacterial.


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

It doesn't look like anything serious to me. It looks like a rub mark from something a little abrasive. I would try a little neosporin on it and watch to make sure it doesn't develop into an open sore. It works wonders on small skin abrasions and prevents further infection. You can use a q-tip to apply it.


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

I have seen something similar in some of my previous frogs, often accompanied with a tendency to soak ion the pool area. It looks like a very superficial (and low grade) bacterial infection. Trauma can often be a cause, though an irritant can also be the cause. 

Mine cleared up with no treatment. If you're really concerned, you (or your vet) can perform a skin scrape to look for inflammatory cells and abnormal bacteria/fungi. If it spreads and produce open soars, let us know.
Silfadiazene cream might be a little better than neosporin. Observation may be all that is needed. 
JD


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

I've had a similar faint abrasion on a frog. I used a common triple antibiotic (e.g. Neosporin) and the scraping cleared with no problems. If you slightly warm the ointment first (up to human body temperature) the ointment becomes a bit more liquid and easier to apply.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies all! Took the neosporin advice and have been applying it daily. Seems to be a bit better but I'm still watching it carefully.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Just some caution on the neosporin to only put it on the small area as it is my understanding you do not want to cover a large portion of the skin. There is a commonly used cream that I am forgetting the name of right now...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I would also strongly suggest making sure that the topical antibiotic does not contain lidocaine or benzocaine as both of these can result in the death of the frog. 

Ed


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Here is the name of the stuff I was trying to think of, and you may need to get it from a vet: silver sulfadiazene


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Generally how long does something like this take to get better?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

When I had something like that on my azureus it took about 1-2 months. I have been treating a terribilis with nose rub that is improving after about 2-3 weeks.

It would be best to contact a vet and get it checked out.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Going to a vet today, the wounds look a bit better but I'll feel better for her after a checkup.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

After comming home from the vet I took a look at the bottles and got a good laugh. I didn't expect them to be so serious about the frogs name! BTW anyone ever heard of these meds?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Keep us updated.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Like I said, the sores are fading and her color is comming back. The meds were just a precaution and meant for future sterilization of any other wounds. 

I'd have to say that the vet really was of no help, she seemed to be stumped and just offered the same conclusions that i had.

As a side note, this sounds corny as hell, but I feel like a special bond has been made between me and Fatty. Before when she used to jump away when i got near, now she will just sit there when I apply the meds. Cool


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pick up a copy of Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry and take it with you to the vet if you have any further issues. This will help with getting the correct treatment. Having a vet that is willing to work with you is overcoming a major hurdle. 


Ed


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Keep in mind that some of the color changes may have less to do with an active infection, and may be the aftermath of skin damage. For which, a couple weeks may be needed for the skin to regrow and return to normal. 
In mammals, inflammed skin will often become very pigmented over time, so this may take some time after treatment.


----------

